# How to obtain PCC from Pakistan (Lahore)



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

How do I get police clearing certificate from Lahore?

I have searched this site and internet but am still looking for what exact documents will be required. And if I have also lived in another country in last 10 years, will I write my address of that foreign country in the form or write my Pakistan's home address?

All Pakistanis are requested to share their experiences


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

I have no idea about Lahore. But regarding your other question, you are considered to be 'living' in another country if you have spent a certain amount of time there. From the point of view of Pakistani authorities, you are living in another country if your stay is more than 6 months in which case you need to get the 'NICOP' which is also called the 'English Identity Card'. If you are travelling with the intention of working on a temporary visa to another country, you also need a document called the 'Protectorate'. These documents make your case about living in another country. Otherwise you would be called a resident of Pakistan no matter where you have travelled to. Hope this helps!!!

By the way, all this talk of 'PCC'... do you have any good news to share with us all???  I do hope that is the case!!!


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

I am living for about 10 months in another country. Also, I do have protector and NICOP. So should I mention this information on the PCC form or not ?

NAh! there is no good news yet. I will definitely let the Expatforum know. I was in Pakistan, so I wanted to get this thing done on earliest.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

also, do any one knows that whether addresses are mentioned on the PCC or not ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

rackspace said:


> I am living for about 10 months in another country. Also, I do have protector and NICOP. So should I mention this information on the PCC form or not ?
> 
> NAh! there is no good news yet. I will definitely let the Expatforum know. I was in Pakistan, so I wanted to get this thing done on earliest.


Yes, you should mention the address on the NICOP. Wishing you a speedy grant!!! Remember me in your prayers as well.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

rackspace said:


> How do I get police clearing certificate from Lahore?
> 
> I have searched this site and internet but am still looking for what exact documents will be required. And if I have also lived in another country in last 10 years, will I write my address of that foreign country in the form or write my Pakistan's home address?
> 
> All Pakistanis are requested to share their experiences


Dear Rackspace!

If you have lived for 12 months or more in any country for the last ten years,you are required to provide PCC from that country in addition to the one from Pakistan(Country of Citizenship).Relevant URL is given below for your information.

For PCC from Lahore(Pakistan) ,contact capital city police officer,I believe sits next to High Court on Mall Road,with:

1-02/03 Snaps;
2-Passport Copies;
3-CNIC Copy.

CCPO will give you a form to fill.Upon submission,it will take a week or so for you to get the PCC.


Anyone,on your behalf could apply for the same ,provided you give a valid Authority Letter,but CCPO Office will hand over the finalised PCC to any blood relation of yours,only on disclosure of his/her identity through a valid Identity document.


I have got my PCC processed through a fast friend of mine from Lahore.

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf

Wish you all the best.

Thanks.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks to both of you


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

So guys, I have successfully applied for PCC in Lahore. 
But I lived in multiple cities of Punjab which doesnot come under Zilla Lahore, and for that they told me to apply at respective cities?

Can anyone confirm this ? And do I really need PCC from other cities too? Because DIAC, I guess, only requires one PCC per country? Am I right?


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

rackspace said:


> So guys, I have successfully applied for PCC in Lahore.
> But I lived in multiple cities of Punjab which doesnot come under Zilla Lahore, and for that they told me to apply at respective cities?
> 
> Can anyone confirm this ? And do I really need PCC from other cities too? Because DIAC, I guess, only requires one PCC per country? Am I right?


I am sure you would not have lived in as many cities ,asI did! Even in Lahore I have changed my residence for a couple of times.Anyways, the final PCC I have provided to DIAC was second one(new address) and I have not mentioned in it my old address.The first PCC( old address) was expired because CO did not required PCC and Medicals at that time.

I would suggest you to just mention your current residential address on the PCC application.No need to mention any other.

In case of any other question,feel free to contact.

Thanks.


----------



## atifurgreat (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi, I got PCC and Medical call from CO. My question is regarding PCC, in Lahore they mentioned Home address with stay durion on PCC, while my wife come Lahore in 2011, should I require 2 PCC (Sargodha & Lahore)? Becase its mention in PCC requirements, last 10 years.
Best Regards


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

atifurgreat said:


> Hi, I got PCC and Medical call from CO. My question is regarding PCC, in Lahore they mentioned Home address with stay durion on PCC, while my wife come Lahore in 2011, should I require 2 PCC (Sargodha & Lahore)? Becase its mention in PCC requirements, last 10 years.
> Best Regards


PCC of the current address is enough. The ten years period is for those who have had travelled and stayed for more than 12 months in another country.

Thanks
Hassan


----------



## atifurgreat (Jul 29, 2010)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> PCC of the current address is enough. The ten years period is for those who have had travelled and stayed for more than 12 months in another country.
> 
> Thanks
> Hassan


Thanks Hassan, I submitted PCC from Lahore and CO didn't asked me for another and chagned PCC status to met.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

atifurgreat said:


> Thanks Hassan, I submitted PCC from Lahore and CO didn't asked me for another and chagned PCC status to met.


Good luck !


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi, 
Can anyone please help us regarding getting PCC..
The permanent n current address on our (me and my husband's) CNIC are of our Hometown, but we currently live in Islamabad, so can we get a PCC in Islamabad? As our Hometown is quite far away so it would be difficult to go back n forth there.. 
Anyone has experience in getting PCC in Islamabad?


----------



## atifurgreat (Jul 29, 2010)

yas.ho said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone please help us regarding getting PCC..
> The permanent n current address on our (me and my husband's) CNIC are of our Hometown, but we currently live in Islamabad, so can we get a PCC in Islamabad? As our Hometown is quite far away so it would be difficult to go back n forth there..
> Anyone has experience in getting PCC in Islamabad?


PCC from your current address is sufficient. I have submitted mine & my wife and got no problem.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

atifurgreat said:


> PCC from your current address is sufficient. I have submitted mine & my wife and got no problem.


Current address as in where I live now (Islamabad) or my current address on my CNIC (Hometown)?


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Isn't there anyone who can help?


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

yas.ho said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone please help us regarding getting PCC..
> The permanent n current address on our (me and my husband's) CNIC are of our Hometown, but we currently live in Islamabad, so can we get a PCC in Islamabad? As our Hometown is quite far away so it would be difficult to go back n forth there..
> Anyone has experience in getting PCC in Islamabad?


You need to contact Islamabad Police and they'll guide you through!! PCC from ISD would be sufficient.

Good luck!


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> You need to contact Islamabad Police and they'll guide you through!! PCC from ISD would be sufficient.
> 
> Good luck!


It would be great if it's sufficient.
Thanks!


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

yas.ho said:


> It would be great if it's sufficient.
> Thanks!


Yeah it would be sufficient for sure.

Cheers
Hassan


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Yeah it would be sufficient for sure.
> 
> Cheers
> Hassan


Hi hassan, 
so nice of you can u clear my doubts.

do we need to provide all the adderesses for pcc. as there is a section for duration.

as for my wife she is in lahore after marriage, what should i need to mention for current address's duration.

further do we need to get pcc for all the applicants including dependents ?

thanks in advance


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

PCC for current address would be fine ....just mention the period you're at current address.

PCC for all would be required,apart from from children-need to check the exact age from which PCC is required?

Cheers


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> PCC for current address would be fine ....just mention the period you're at current address.
> 
> PCC for all would be required,apart from from children-need to check the exact age from which PCC is required?
> 
> Cheers


thanks a lot for ur reply.

well the child is new born. but i hv my mother as a dependent. so i ll get my wife and mothers from lahore as well bcaz their current addresse is lahore.

just pray for me for success waiting for co to be assigned...

so what is the minimum age for pcc?

thanks in advance


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

thanks for the information.


----------

